

Introducing the New Disqus - bdr
http://blog.disqus.net/2008/08/12/introducing-the-new-disqus/

======
ComputerGuru
Still using iframes, I see.

I think someone that offers the same end-user functionality as Disqus but
gives the _bloggers_ the benefit of hosting their own comments (non-iframe is
important, perhaps behind-the-scenes server-to-server communication instead of
client-to-server communication as I suggested on their own blog) would kill
Disqus almost instantly.

------
sh1mmer
Disqus 2 goes back to a proper REST API, finally. Accessibility, SEO, and a
plethora of other benefits.

Javascript only APIs suck.

Shame there isn't any v2 API documentation on disqus.com yet.

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah, can anyone from disqus give some guidance as to when the API will be
available? Curious if it's going to be days/weeks/months.

I'm just excited to play with it is all!

------
KevBurnsJr
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/12/disqus-
version-2-addresses...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/12/disqus-
version-2-addresses-concerns-and-improves-capabilities/)

~~~
rms
>Disqus version 2 eliminates what was the biggest knock on the service: That
it took the comments off of your blog and put them on its own site.

------
maxklein
Slightly tangential question - why is the .net domain being used here, and not
the .com?

------
btw0
I start to use Disqus on my new blog on Blogger. It's wonderful.

------
truebosko
Disqus is awesome. Is it a YC funded company?

~~~
dnaquin
Yes. <http://disqus.com/docs/company/>

------
demandred
the YC press machine churns on. good coordination. time to get outside the
250.

~~~
bdr
Actually, we're up to almost 10 times that many users now!

